# Top answer from Tea Party of why they don't like the President.



## Zarius (Mar 13, 2013)

They just dont like him. I wonder what that means?

Just kidding, I know. And so do you.

Tea Party Supporters: Who They Are and What They Believe - Political Hotsheet - CBS News


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Mar 13, 2013)

1. Obama is a destructive Liberal
2. Obama is a destructive Liberal
3. ditto
4. ditto
5. ditto


----------



## emptystep (Mar 13, 2013)

Actually those numbers for people who identify themselves as Tea Party members are not as extreme as I would have expected, not that they are not somewhat extreme. It is the wealthy who have hijacked yet another movement that are the extreme ones.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 13, 2013)

The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 13, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.



Yeah, because if he was white and establishing fascism with Obamacare, while crushing the freedom of religion, freedom of speech, and 2nd Amendment, we'd all love him - huh you mindless fuckwad?

You know fuckwad, maybe the fact that you can't seem to grasp policies issues is because YOU  are a fucking racist...

Something to contemplate while you torture kittens tonight...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 13, 2013)

> Top answer from Tea Party of why they don't like the President.



Hes a democrat, thats pretty much it. 

Unsurprisingly, two-thirds of tea party members vote always or usually republican. 

There is no tea party, theyre just the same old republicans.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.
> ...



Got something other than right wing blog sites to back up you bullshit?  Last time I checked, you could still attend the religion of your choice, you could still speak out and say any kind of stupid crap you wanted to, and you still have your guns.

Sounds like the mindless fuckwad here is you.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Mar 13, 2013)

The NDAA


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 13, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Got something other than right wing blog sites to back up you bullshit?



???

Can you show the Tea Party promoting a merger of the Federal Government and well connected corporations like Blue Cross and Kaiser PRIOR to your little tin god taking office?

Yet, in your diseased mind, the ONLY reason anyone would oppose the mandates of your god is race...



> Last time I checked, you could still attend the religion of your choice,



BUT, our GLORIOUS RULER may declare the tenets of your faith null and void if they fail to coincide with your fascist ambitions, as he did with the Catholic prohibition of birth control.

Is Obama the new Pope? 



> you could still speak out and say any kind of stupid crap you wanted to,



As Nakoula Nakoula found out when he insulted Muhammad. You can ask him yourself - oh wait, our king had him put in prison....



> and you still have your guns.



While Obama and the Khmer Rouge democrats work to undermine civil rights.



> Sounds like the mindless fuckwad here is you.



Not even close, skippy.


----------



## eflatminor (Mar 13, 2013)

The2ndAmendment said:


> The NDAA



One of many.  But you are apparently still a racist!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 13, 2013)

If a black mugger is going to kill you, and you object - that would be racist, right? Because the ONLY reason to object to being murdered by a mugger would be because he's black!


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 13, 2013)

Obama isn't black, he has a WHITE MOTHER

that's shoots their they hate him because he is black all to hell

I don't care if he was pink, I can't stand him as a man or a President

Ole CBS and the left are sure Obsessed over the Tea Party they proclaimed is insignificant or dead


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 13, 2013)

I wonder how many of the same type threads they are going to let this troll post

they HATE the Dear leader, waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.



what happened ABS?....Dean get to ya?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 13, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Top answer from Tea Party of why they don't like the President.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep....same old Democrats too....i bet you dont see that....do ya?.....


----------



## Vast LWC (Mar 13, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ???
> 
> Can you show the Tea Party promoting a merger of the Federal Government and well connected corporations like Blue Cross and Kaiser PRIOR to your little tin god taking office?
> 
> ...




Now, I don't think the thing the Tea Party hates most about Obama is race-related...

However, you have to admit that most of those folks LOVED GW Bush, and he was as about big of a fascist as they come.

So, being a fascist really can't be the whole reason, now can it?


----------



## Vast LWC (Mar 13, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Obama isn't black, he has a WHITE MOTHER
> 
> that's shoots their they hate him because he is black all to hell
> 
> ...



Well, most of them may not be racists, but we all know that you, specifically, are.


----------



## eflatminor (Mar 13, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> However, you have to admit that most of those folks LOVED GW Bush, and he was as about big of a fascist as they come.



Some, sure.  Most, I don't think so, because the TP is composed of conservatives and libertarians.  The latter did not in any way love GWB...because he was about as big of a fascist as they come, just like Obama.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 13, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ???
> ...



Really, your crystal ball tell you they loved Bush? 
and you want to talk fascist, just look at you people and the Democrat party on gun control..

scratch a liberal Democrat and the Obama administration find a fascist


----------



## hunarcy (Mar 13, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.



So, to you it is all about race...and there's no record of opposing Clinton for his attempts to expand government nor his support of "Hillarycare"?

You may proof of the statement, "we see in others that which is  most prevelant in ourselves."


----------



## tjvh (Mar 13, 2013)

Zarius said:


> They just dont like him. I wonder what that means?
> 
> Just kidding, I know. And so do you.
> 
> Tea Party Supporters: Who They Are and What They Believe - Political Hotsheet - CBS News



I know what that means, it means that welfare handout idiots like yourself are now in the majority, and I don't like that one bit.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 13, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > They just dont like him. I wonder what that means?
> ...



no kidding, and they love love love them some Obama enough to make a person gag


----------



## hunarcy (Mar 13, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Hes a democrat, thats pretty much it.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, two-thirds of tea party members vote always or usually republican.
> 
> There is no tea party, theyre just the same old republicans.



Doesn't that mean that one-third of 'tea party' member don't vote always or usually republican?  How do you explain them?


----------



## Vast LWC (Mar 13, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Really, your crystal ball tell you they loved Bush?
> and you want to talk fascist, just look at you people and the Democrat party on gun control..
> 
> scratch a liberal Democrat and the Obama administration find a fascist



"My crystal ball" being "the data this thread is based on".

Did you read the article?  Check out how many of the people in question always vote Republican.

Tell me, what percentage of Republicans voted for GWB in 2004?

Besides, the Tea Party sold out to FoxNews around 2008, and FoxNews was the biggest Bush Cheerleader of them all.  Right up until Bush became unpopular, at which point they turned on him.

In fact, I bet if we go back far enough in your posts, we'll find a whole bunch of cheerleading for the Bush administration prominently featured.


----------



## Vast LWC (Mar 13, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > However, you have to admit that most of those folks LOVED GW Bush, and he was as about big of a fascist as they come.
> ...



I would say that the core Tea Partiers, the ones who were part of the actual Ron Paul "Tea Party" events, disliked Bush quite a bit, but most of them still voted for him in 2004.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 13, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Really, your crystal ball tell you they loved Bush?
> ...



naaa, didn't read it, don't care to read bullshit propaganda from cbs or what damn trolls post over and over


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 13, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ???
> ...



Uhhhh really?? The thing that the tea partiers DID NOT LIKE ABOUT Bush was the fiscal issues, which are MOST important to that group.... you may have had some wool over the eyes straight REP voting party liners that refused to see the issues with Bush as a President... that was not the tea party movement....

If you're gonna make a dig, at least do it on the truth


----------



## aaronleland (Mar 13, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > However, you have to admit that most of those folks LOVED GW Bush, and he was as about big of a fascist as they come.
> ...



From the article:

_Fifty-nine percent of Tea Party supporters have a favorable impression of Glenn Beck. *Nearly as many, 57 percent, have a favorable impression of former President George W. Bush, despite his role in raising the deficit and overseeing TARP bailout of the financial sector*._


----------



## aaronleland (Mar 13, 2013)

My favorite part of the article:

_An overwhelming majority of Tea Party supporters, 84 percent, say the views of the Tea Party movement reflect the views of most Americans. But Americans overall disagree: Just 25 percent say the Tea Party movement reflects their beliefs, while 36 percent say it does not._


----------



## Vast LWC (Mar 13, 2013)

DiamondDave said:


> Uhhhh really?? The thing that the tea partiers DID NOT LIKE ABOUT Bush was the fiscal issues, which are MOST important to that group.... you may have had some wool over the eyes straight REP voting party liners that refused to see the issues with Bush as a President... that was not the tea party movement....
> 
> If you're gonna make a dig, at least do it on the truth



91% of republican voters voted for Bush in the 2004 elections.

According to the numbers from the study, 75% of the Tea Party "always or usually vote republican".

If you expect us to believe that all the Tea Party voters were the lone exceptions?  People really aren't as stupid as you think man.

The point that I was making is that Tea Partiers HATE Obama, for supposedly the same reasons they should have hated Bush, but didn't.

There's a big difference between, "Ah, I'm not a big fan, but I'll vote for him", and "I hate that guy!".


----------



## whitehall (Mar 13, 2013)

CBS surveyed 1,500 people but only 880 identified themselves as Tea Party members and they think they know "what they believe"? Why is this important to CBS? Their guy won the election. Why don't they ask people what they think about scandals like Benghazi or operation Fast/Furious?


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 13, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Uhhhh really?? The thing that the tea partiers DID NOT LIKE ABOUT Bush was the fiscal issues, which are MOST important to that group.... you may have had some wool over the eyes straight REP voting party liners that refused to see the issues with Bush as a President... that was not the tea party movement....
> ...



Were they gonna vote for Kerry who advertised as even worse on spending??

Oh.. and please remind us again WHEN the tea party was formed?? And remind us if the spending issues that were being witnessed in the 2000's helped form the tea party??

People may not be as dumb, but left wingers are indeed about as stupid as I think they are....


----------



## eflatminor (Mar 13, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



Well, this libertarian did not vote for him.  On the other hand, can you really blame someone for not voting for John Kerry?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 13, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



Correct, because theyre actually republicans; the tea party was a myth created to hide the fact that opposition to Obama was purely partisan. 

Indeed, where was the tea party between 2001 and 2007 when Bush and a republican Congress were creating a massive deficit and expanding the size of government? Deficits and the size of government didnt become an issue until a democrat was president.


----------



## healthmyths (Mar 13, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Really, your crystal ball tell you they loved Bush?
> ...



Were any of you idiots around when these 4 cataclysmic totally one of a kind events occurred?
WOULD ANY of you TRY to list any other President that faced such monumental events during their administration?
NONE had these types.. Economic, enemy attack, weather events... all in the same 8 years...
NOT ONE President ever faced such a series of events!

AND idiots like you can't read or obviously think and definitely have NO Memories of what occurred!
These are the realities you choose to ignore!  These events happened and nothing you can say can change it!

GWB will be considered by historians as one of the greatest Presidents who in spite of the following huge gigantic cataclysmic events larger and greater in number then ANY president had to face!  NO president had ever faced the following:

*1) Dot.com bust cost $5 trillion in lost market value.*. this means every year for 30 years now starting in 2000 the federal revenue is over $66 billion written off against taxes owed. 
How many people LOST jobs due to the bust??
According to the Los Angeles Times, when the dot-com bubble burst, it wiped out $5 trillion dollars in market value for tech companies. More than half of the Internet companies created since 1995 were gone by 2004 - 
*and hundreds of thousands of skilled technology workers were out of jobs.*
The dot-com bubble: How to lose $5 trillion ? Anderson Cooper 360 - CNN.com Blogs

*2) Did YOU forget that 9/11 occurred and it cost $2 trillion over the next 30 years again $33 billion* will NOT BE PAiD.. was that Bush's fault?
Jobs lost in New York owing to the attacks: 146,100  JUST in New York!!
Year 2001: September 11 Terrorist Attacks
The 9/11 terrorist attacks were the events that helped shape other financial events of the decade. After that terrible day in September 2001, our economic climate was never to be the same again. It was only the third time in history that the New York Stock Exchange was shut down for a period of time. In this case, it was closed from September 10 - 17. Besides the tragic human loss of that day, the economic loss cannot even be estimated. Some estimate that there was over $60 billion in insurance losses alone. 
Approximately* 18,000 small businesses were either displaced or destroyed in Lower Manhattan after the Twin Towers fell. *There was a buildup in homeland security on all levels.  9/11 caused a catastrophic financial loss for the U.S.
The Top 10 Financial Events of the Decade

*3) $1 trillion in written off losses due to the WORST Hurricane SEASONS in history!*
The worst Katrina  made landfall in Louisiana as a Category 3 in 2005. It took 1,836 lives and caused $81.2 billion in damages. Andrew slammed into South Florida in 1992 as a Category 5. It caused 40 deaths and $30 billion in property damage. More than 250,000 people were left homeless and *82,000 businesses were destroyed or damaged.*
Hurricane Katrina ALONE! Year 2005: *Hurricanes Katrina and Rita*
On August 25, 2005, Hurricane Katrina hit the Gulf Coast of the U.S. as a strong Category 3 or low Category 4 storm. It quickly became the biggest natural disaster in U.S. history, almost destroying New Orleans due to severe flooding.

Hurricane Rita quickly followed Katrina only to make matters worse. Between the two, more than $200 billion in damage was done. *400,000 jobs *were lost and 275,000 homes were destroyed. Many of the jobs and homes were never to be recovered. Hundreds of thousands of people were displaced and over 1,000 were killed and more are missing. The effect on oil and gasoline prices was long-lasting.

400,000 jobs due to Hurricanes Katrina/Rita
145,000 jobs in NYC alone due to 9/11
300,000 jobs lost due to dot.com busts.

*Almost 1 million jobs alone from those 3 events*

*4) Economic terrorist attack 9/18/2008 or how the world almost came to the end at 2pm on 9/18/2008!!!*
Evidently the MAJORITY IF IDIOTS like YOU ,NEVER knew how close to entire collapse the ENTIRE world's economy was on 9/18/2008 when an economic terrorist attack occurred-- lead in part by George Soros!!!

On Thursday (Sept 18), at 11am the Federal Reserve noticed a tremendous draw-down of money market accounts in the U.S., to the tune of $550 billion was being drawn out in the matter of an hour or two. The Treasury ...estimation is that by 2pm that afternoon, $5.5 trillion would have been drawn out of the money market system of the U.S., would have collapsed the entire economy of the U.S., and within 24 hours the world economy would have collapsed. It would have been the end of our economic system and our political system as we know it.
Zero Hedge: How The World Almost Came To An End At 2PM On September 18

Again all this happened and at the same time the MSM was bashing Bush DAILY! 

*Well, our job is to bash the president, that's what we do." --*
Evan Thomas responding to a question on whether the media's unfair to Bush on the TV talk show Inside Washington,
February 2, 2007.Newsweek's Evan Thomas: 'Our Job Is To Bash the President' | NewsBusters

But when it comes to Obama this same Bush Bashing Editor of NewsWeek.... Evan Thomas calls Obama god!

*I mean in a way Obama&#8217;s standing above the country, above &#8211; above the world, he&#8217;s sort of God." *
Evan Thomas on Hardball, June 5, 2009.
Newsweek?s Evan Thomas: Obama Is ?Sort of God? | NewsBusters


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.
> ...



Nope.............just simple observation.

Most of the GOP is older white men, and well...........even if they introduced something into Congress, the second Obama gets behind it, they disavow it and try to distance themselves as far as they can, even if they were the ones sponsoring the bill.

I also find it very interesting that around 4 years ago, McConnell was saying that the whole purpose of the GOP was to make Obama a 1 term president, and now, after members of the GOP have been invited to dinner and lunch with Obama, they're saying that it's about time he started to reach out.

When the fuck did the GOP ever reach out to Obama?  And.............fwiw............I seem to remember Obama inviting Boehner out for a beer, but Boehner refused and insisted on merlot.


----------



## Obamanation (Mar 14, 2013)

Wait!!!!





Obama is black??



 .


----------



## Locke11_21 (Mar 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.



Oh really?  Did you think of that all by yourself?  Why how original!!  Maybe you better patent that one before someone else uses it.  

I don't like Joe Biden, Harry Reid, Nancy Pelosi or Hillary Clinton...and none of them are black.  It has to do with their politics and nothing more.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 14, 2013)

Locke11_21 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.
> ...



I might believe that if it weren't for the fact that there are policies that were suggested by members of the GOP that Obama thought were pretty decent as well, and the second Obama got behind those policies, the GOP disavowed them, and then went further right.

Matter of fact, Obamacare is based on what Mittens did in MA, and it worked there, so why won't it work for the whole nation?


----------



## Locke11_21 (Mar 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...





That is one big load of crap!!!  While I am not a fan of George W. Bush, Democrats did everything to obstruct him and the Republicans.  From calling our troops Nazis (Sen. Dickhead Durbin) to Hillary's and Gores as well as other moonbats maniacal rants while Bush was in office.   It is all about politics, not about race.  Trying to make issue about race is pretty much saying you have nothing of substance to add to this debate.


As for Romneycare vs. Obamacare, get back to me when you can provide documented proof of Romney's healthcare being over 2,700 pages long.  And no, it is not working in Mass.  The per capita spending in Mass is 15% more than the rest of the nation for healthcare.  In April of 2010,  a poll conducted by Suffolk University and Bostons WHDH-TV reported that 49 percent of respondents do not believe Romneycare has helped, while only 38 percent believe it is working.   This is a dramatic shift from a July 2008 poll, conducted two years after the law was signed, which showed 69 percent favoring the law and only 22 percent opposed.  

So...what was that about Romneycare working????  Yeah......


----------



## auditor0007 (Mar 14, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > They just dont like him. I wonder what that means?
> ...



Here we go; anyone who isn't a die hard right wing nut job social conservative is a welfare handout idiot who is sucking off the tit of the taxpayers.  The intellect of the right is just abysmal to say the least.


----------



## Obamanation (Mar 14, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> Here we go; anyone who isn't a die hard right wing nut job social conservative is a welfare handout idiot who is sucking off the tit of the taxpayers.



...or just as stupid as one can be...

Which are you?


----------



## S.J. (Mar 14, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> Tell me, what percentage of Republicans voted for GWB in 2004?
> 
> Besides, the Tea Party sold out to FoxNews around 2008, and FoxNews was the biggest Bush Cheerleader of them all.  Right up until Bush became unpopular, at which point they turned on him.
> 
> In fact, I bet if we go back far enough in your posts, we'll find a whole bunch of cheerleading for the Bush administration prominently featured.


Gee, big fucking surprise!  The Tea Party voted for Bush instead of Kerry.  That makes them racist?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 14, 2013)

Zarius said:


> They just dont like him. I wonder what that means?
> 
> Just kidding, I know. And so do you.
> 
> Tea Party Supporters: Who They Are and What They Believe - Political Hotsheet - CBS News



From the link;

They are better educated than most Americans: 37 percent are college graduates, compared to 25 percent of Americans overall. They also have a higher-than-average household income, with 56 percent making more than $50,000 per year.


Seems like they put some thought into why they don't like him.


----------



## Obamanation (Mar 14, 2013)

See, I always thought he was more of a chocolaty-milk kinda brother. You know, too dark for whitey and too white for REAL coloreds...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 14, 2013)

Two Thumbs said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > They just dont like him. I wonder what that means?
> ...



Having a college education may mean that you're better educated in one field of study, but you can still be as dumb as a bag of hammers in almost everything else.

How many Harvard graduates do you really think could re-build an engine?  Or grow crops?  How about raise animals for food?

Like I said, just because you've got a degree, it doesn't make you smarter than everyone else, it just means that you had the means to go to school.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



So when you and the rest of the libtards point out how many scientist you have, your showing what a lying hypocrite you are.


hmm

Is that a step up from race card using douche, or down?


----------



## PredFan (Mar 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.



Racism; the argument of choice for the lazy mind.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 14, 2013)

I hate Obama's white half.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.
> ...



absolutely and is used as a weapon to try and shut people up


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 14, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



i dont like his anti freedom agenda


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> I hate Obama's white half.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9qYF9DZPdw]"Weird Al" Yankovic - White & Nerdy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PredFan (Mar 14, 2013)

Zarius said:


> They just dont like him. I wonder what that means?
> 
> Just kidding, I know. And so do you.
> 
> Tea Party Supporters: Who They Are and What They Believe - Political Hotsheet - CBS News



And your link totally fails to support the meme that they hate obama because he's black.

In fact, it shows some very real and reasonable reasons to want him goone. In addition, I'm going to hold onto that link because it shows that TP members are smarter percentage wise than the general population. Something that you liberals have been claiming the opposite of.

Your thread is a failure.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > They just dont like him. I wonder what that means?
> ...



the American peoples has many a good reasons 

to dislike this administration and its president 

none of which has to do with racism


----------



## Newby (Mar 14, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Uhhhh really?? The thing that the tea partiers DID NOT LIKE ABOUT Bush was the fiscal issues, which are MOST important to that group.... you may have had some wool over the eyes straight REP voting party liners that refused to see the issues with Bush as a President... that was not the tea party movement....
> ...



Let's use the 'logic' in your post and look at it from the flip side of the coin.  Take the statement that I bolded in your post for instance.  What you're basically saying is that there was little to no difference between Bush and Obama, yet the tea party loved Bush and hated Obama.  How do you then explain leftists such as yourself that hated Bush, but loved Obama?  You can't have it one way, but not the other.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 14, 2013)

Newby said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



there was a lot of things to dislike about bush as well from a rightside 

point of view 

he was a big government big spender as well 

and supported gun control


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 14, 2013)

Newby said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...


It's just different somehow.

magically different


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Mar 14, 2013)

The tea party is made up primarily of older white voters.

Both shrinking demographics.

Speaks volumes of their potential for change in this country.


----------



## AceRothstein (Mar 14, 2013)

Newby said:


> Vast LWC said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Both grew government and increased spending, they just spent in different areas.  I guess spending and deficits are okay with the teatards as long as they spend on their approved programs.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm surprised that CBS didn't have some sort of phony memo to back up their claims.   Is CBS looking to be more fake than NBC?


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Mar 14, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> I'm surprised that CBS didn't have some sort of phony memo to back up their claims.   Is CBS looking to be more fake than NBC?



Exactly what about the article do you not believe?


----------



## Dante (Mar 14, 2013)

Zarius said:


> They just dont like him. I wonder what that means?
> 
> Just kidding, I know. And so do you.
> 
> Tea Party Supporters: Who They Are and What They Believe - Political Hotsheet - CBS News



welcome. Tea Party Lunacy is alive and well at USMB


----------



## Redfish (Mar 14, 2013)

Dante said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > They just dont like him. I wonder what that means?
> ...



not quite accurate,   what you should have said is that the lunacy ABOUT the tea party is alive and well at USMB.   

you libtards know nothing about what real tea party members believe and advocate.   How about individual freedom and responsibility?  how about smaller, less intrusive federal government?   like the original tea party in boston harbor, its about FREEDOM from oppressive government.  

But I guess that concept is too tough for you who want to be slaves to the government in exchange for "free" phones and medical care.   BTW,  it isn't free.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Obama isn't black, he has a WHITE MOTHER



And a half-Arab father. Obama is one quarter black. 



> that's shoots their they hate him because he is black all to hell
> 
> I don't care if he was pink, I can't stand him as a man or a President
> 
> Ole CBS and the left are sure Obsessed over the Tea Party they proclaimed is insignificant or dead



It's not like we all love Joe Biden. you know?

I detest Biden more than I do Obama.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

whitehall said:


> CBS surveyed 1,500 people but only 880 identified themselves as Tea Party members and they think they know "what they believe"? Why is this important to CBS? Their guy won the election. *Why don't they ask people what they think about scandals like Benghazi or operation Fast/Furious?*



They can't; CBS has never reported on these...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

eflatminor said:


> Well, this libertarian did not vote for him.  On the other hand, can you really blame someone for not voting for John Kerry?



I've never voted for anyone named Bush in my life. Never will, either.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Mar 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > CBS surveyed 1,500 people but only 880 identified themselves as Tea Party members and they think they know "what they believe"? Why is this important to CBS? Their guy won the election. *Why don't they ask people what they think about scandals like Benghazi or operation Fast/Furious?*
> ...



Six months later, where are the Benghazi survivors? - CBS News

Fast and Furious: What did AG Holder know? - CBS News Video

While I doubt your post was meant to be intellectually honest, here you go.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Correct, because theyre actually republicans; the tea party was a myth created to hide the fact that opposition to Obama was purely partisan.



And they cleverly started the Tea Party in 2005 to mask the fact that they exist only to oppose Obama.

You Bolsheviks caught us...



> Indeed, where was the tea party between 2001 and 2007 when Bush and a republican Congress were creating a massive deficit and expanding the size of government? Deficits and the size of government didnt become an issue until a democrat was president.



Forming and storming. You just didn't grasp the Tea Party and thought we were your fellow BOOOOOOSSHHH haters.

We rallied for Ramos and Compean, we rallied against the McCain/Kennedy amnesty and open border scheme.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 14, 2013)

And we railed against the Bush stimulus, but hey, don't let facts get in the way of a liberal nutter rant.


----------



## Dante (Mar 14, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



see above: Exhibit A


----------



## Dante (Mar 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> And we railed against the Bush stimulus, but hey, don't let facts get in the way of a liberal nutter rant.



"we"?????????????????????????????????


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 14, 2013)

Zarius said:


> They just dont like him. I wonder what that means?
> 
> Just kidding, I know. And so do you.
> 
> Tea Party Supporters: Who They Are and What They Believe - Political Hotsheet - CBS News



It means we believe he is a communist and are too polite to say so.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Nope.............just simple observation.



I have an observation - you're a racist.



> Most of the GOP is older white men, and well...........



And you hate whites.

You might be white, but the party programmed you to hate whites, and you do.



> even if they introduced something into Congress, the second Obama gets behind it, they disavow it and try to distance themselves as far as they can, even if they were the ones sponsoring the bill.



Let's test that, Comrade? Have your god propose a repeal to fascist care - see if the Republicans "distance themselves?"

See, you're full of shit - and a racist. You project your racism onto others. 



> I also find it very interesting that around 4 years ago, McConnell was saying that the whole purpose of the GOP was to make Obama a 1 term president,



I should fucking hope so.

You communists wanted to make Bush a one term president.

But you piss yourself because the opposition opposes you? You're really going to freak when you go to make Obama "president for life" and we oppose you.



> and now, after members of the GOP have been invited to dinner and lunch with Obama, they're saying that it's about time he started to reach out.
> 
> When the fuck did the GOP ever reach out to Obama?  And.............fwiw............I seem to remember Obama inviting Boehner out for a beer, but Boehner refused and insisted on merlot.



How dare he? God drinks beer, Boehner must drink beer...


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 14, 2013)

that the Rightists h8 him makes me like him even more


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 14, 2013)

they are the countrys racist underbelly


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 14, 2013)

The Tea Party is angry, because they can not, and never will, win any significant elections, thus relagating themselves to the roll as "spoilers" for the republican party. Don't think that us democrats are not grateful!


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Mar 14, 2013)

Zarius said:


> They just dont like him. I wonder what that means?
> 
> Just kidding, I know. And so do you.
> 
> Tea Party Supporters: Who They Are and What They Believe - Political Hotsheet - CBS News



He's a Democrat, they're Republicans, it's that easy.  What I'd really be curious about though is how many of them liked Bush.  Obama is practically the third and fourth term of that guy.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Having a college education may mean that you're better educated in one field of study, but you can still be as dumb as a bag of hammers in almost everything else.




That's possible; yet I look in this microcosm of USMB and see a different tale. Most of the right here are college educated, whilst most of the left in this forum are not.

In this forum, there is a definite and irrefutable tie between intellect and politics. The lower the intellect, the further to the left the poster will be. 



> How many Harvard graduates do you really think could re-build an engine?  Or grow crops?  How about raise animals for food?



How many Obamabots could design an engine? Or write application code? Or balance a general ledger?



> Like I said, just because you've got a degree, it doesn't make you smarter than everyone else, it just means that you had the means to go to school.



Every person in the USA has the means to go to school. The question is of the ambition to do so.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> The tea party is made up primarily of older white voters.



And you hate whites, per orders of your shameful party.



> Both shrinking demographics.



Whites are still the majority in the country. The open persecution of whites by you Bolsheviks could turn around an bite you.



> Speaks volumes of their potential for change in this country.



Seriously, why don't you just move to North Korea and live your dream?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

Dante said:


> "we"?????????????????????????????????



Yes "we," Comrade Dainty.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Mar 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > The tea party is made up primarily of older white voters.
> ...



As usual, nothing but projections, empty talking points and unfounded guesses.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Mar 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Having a college education may mean that you're better educated in one field of study, but you can still be as dumb as a bag of hammers in almost everything else.
> ...



I'd love to see you try to back up this swag with anything resembling facts.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> As usual, nothing but projection and unfounded guesses.



As opposed to the unfettered racism and hatred that you post....

You cannot defend the assault you are waging on civil rights and the constitution, so you scream "RACIST" at any who question your nefarious plans.

I don't view Barack Obama any differently than I do Hugo Chavez, Barbra Boxer, Nancy Pelosi, or Fidel Castro. It's the politics that make him repugnant, it is his desire and his attempts to subvert the United States Constitution that make him repugnant.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> I'd love to see you try to back up this swag with anything resembling facts.



Truthmatters, Abikersailor, ArmyCowboy, Sallow, Dot Com, Rdean...

I rest my case.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Mar 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > As usual, nothing but projection and unfounded guesses.
> ...



I was stating fact there, smart one.

The tea party skews white and older than the population as a whole.

If you feel these FACTS are racists, then you're missing the point, as usual.

However, deep down I don't believe you really think these facts are racist. You simply lack the intellectual capacity to debate honestly, so you constantly squawk "Racism" like the retarded parrot you are.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Mar 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to see you try to back up this swag with anything resembling facts.
> ...



So nothing but snide ad hominems, per usual.

Just once, I'd like to see you accompany you rants with some actual facts, rather than the usual empty slogans and talking points.

It would make a refreshing change.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 14, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> The Tea Party is angry, because they can not, and never will, win any significant elections, thus relagating themselves to the roll as "spoilers" for the republican party. Don't think that us democrats are not grateful!



They don't have candidates numb nuts.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 14, 2013)

Dr.Traveler said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > They just dont like him. I wonder what that means?
> ...



I'm no longer a Tea Party member, not since the extremists took over but I was against a whole lot of things Bush did. However, obama is much worse.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 14, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ArmyCowboy said:
> ...



That was your post, yeah.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 14, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



You are exhibit A.

That was easy!


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Mar 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



The link in the OP backs up my claims, unlike your intellectually challenged replies.

Gather up your crayons and ask your mom to give you a better reply to post next time, son.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Mar 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.



Obama isn't back genius... he's _half _black.

Always with the race card with you nitwits.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.



I disagree.

Many people who object to Obama's manipulation of Constitutional reach of govt
would NOT have objected to
* Condoleeza Rice
* Colin Powell
* Herman Cain
or other more conservative Black leaders who share CLOSER to the same degree of business sense, respect for free enterprise, and concepts of self-government under the Constitution.

Race is an added factor in perception and in division between groups by class.
But the deciding factor is people's stance on the Constitution and not abusing govt authority to target either the rich or the poor for either blame or favor in public policy.

The issue is class perspective on how to maintain a sustainable govt and economy,
and race is a major factor in how we perceive each other grouped or divided by class.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> I was stating fact there, smart one.



No, you are reciting the mantra your shameful party has programmed you with.

50 years ago, you democrats were programmed to spew hatred at blacks, now you spew hatred at whites. The only thing that changed is the skin color of your victim. 



> The tea party skews white and older than the population as a whole.
> 
> If you feel these FACTS are racists, then you're missing the point, as usual.



The facts aren't racist, YOU are. Your shameful part dangles a bauble in front of the mindless drones and you all salavate.

You are no different than other democrats before you, Orval Faubus or Bull Conner. Oh, you hate whites and they hated blacks, but the fact remains that you are merely engaging in a conditioned response to a pre-programmed stimulus.  Pavlov elicited saliva from dogs with a bell, the party elicits hate from you with white skin.



> However, deep down I don't believe you really think these facts are racist. You simply lack the intellectual capacity to debate honestly, so you constantly squawk "Racism" like the retarded parrot you are.



WE all know that you are racist, insofar as you have any independent capacity for thought. Racism is the foundation of the democratic party. From the founder of the democrats,  Andrew Jackson and his trail of tears, to the war you fought to keep men enslaved by the color of their skin, to the Jim Crow laws you created and enforced, to the current hate you spew against whites. The shameful history of the democrats was and is that of racism.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Mar 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > I was stating fact there, smart one.
> ...



So demographic research is racist?

Good lord you're an idiot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> So demographic research is racist?



Without logical fallacy, you would never have any connection to logic at all..



> Good lord you're an idiot.



Ironic post of the year.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



so let me ask you this ABS....Dean and LaKota said the same thing you did....both kind of ignored me when i asked them this question right after they posted ......are people allowed to be against Obama because of his policies and what he would like to do.....without being said the only reason you are against him is because of his color?....


----------



## Redfish (Mar 14, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



the answer is no, because if they admitted that it was something else besides race their whole campaign would evaporate.   If they lose the race card they would have to rely on his failed policies and marxist ideology.   Race is all they have.


----------



## Zarius (Mar 14, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> > Top answer from Tea Party of why they don't like the President.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are the most hateful of the same old republicans.


----------



## bornright (Mar 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.



I don't like you and you are not black.


----------



## Zarius (Mar 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Got something other than right wing blog sites to back up you bullshit?
> ...



Deny all you want but the proof is in the pudding.  Nobody but the few naive enough to be in the tea and are not racist believe that this group is anything but a more organized KKK


----------



## Redfish (Mar 14, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



black tea party members would disagree with you.   But you don't care about those "uncle toms"  who actually think for themselves do you?    they are traitors to their race, right?

you liberals are the most racist people on the planet


----------



## Spoonman (Mar 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



so why did the democrats trash mitt for his healthcare plan?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Got something other than right wing blog sites to back up you bullshit?
> ...



So basically you still have all those rights, you dislike Obama is because of what you believe he WILL do, not what he HAS ALREADY done!  Got it.


----------



## Erand7899 (Mar 14, 2013)

Vast LWC said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Vast LWC said:
> ...



They made a choice between the lesser of two evils.  We could have had Gore or Kerry.


----------



## Erand7899 (Mar 14, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> they are the countrys racist underbelly



You are the country's racist underbelly.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Got something other than right wing blog sites to back up you bullshit?
> ...


Catholics are being FORCED to use birth control now?  Rhythm didn't work?


----------



## Spoonman (Mar 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.



who just happens to suck


----------



## Erand7899 (Mar 14, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> The Tea Party is angry, because they can not, and never will, win any significant elections, thus relagating themselves to the roll as "spoilers" for the republican party. Don't think that us democrats are not grateful!



You democrats need all the help you can get.  The Republicans did not lose the last two presidential elections because the candidates were too conservative, but because they were not conservative enough.  The overall results at the state level is a pretty good indication that true conservative principles will win elections.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Deny all you want but the proof is in the pudding.



That's not "pudding" moron, that's the script your rulers have trained you to recite.



> Nobody but the few naive enough to be in the tea and are not racist believe that this group is anything but a more organized KKK



The KKK are democrats, fuckwad. Just like you - with the same racist views as you. You, and the democrat KKK both hate people based on skin color. You hate white, they hate black, but that is irrelevant - only the target has changed - you're the same democrats/KKK that you always were.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Locke11_21 said:
> ...



Because Mitt was white, and they HATE whites!


----------



## Erand7899 (Mar 14, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Through that last statement, you have pretty well shot the wad on any credibility that you still had.  You are a mindless dunce, regurgitating the nonsense that your leaders have fed you.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> So basically you still have all those rights,



Reading comprehension, along with thinking, are skills you lack.

The Obama Fascist Care mandate forces all to buy the product of well connected looter corporations, to wit Blue Cross and Kaiser - which amazingly enough donated heavily to Obama and the Fascist democrats in the last two elections cycles. Chicago corruption isn't even subtle about quid-pro-quo. In the words of Obama crony Rod Blagojovich "We ain't just going fucking give it away!"



> you dislike Obama is because of what you believe he WILL do, not what he HAS ALREADY done!  Got it.



What Obama HAS done with Fascist Care violates our constitution - despite the SCOTUS ruling.  What he with the rest of the democrats propose in their attacks on civil rights approaches tyranny.

The extrajudicial murder of American citizens, sans any hint of due process, including the slaughter of a 16 year old, is beyond the pale. The assault on religious freedom by mandating that the Catholic Church must provide contraceptives and abortificants in direct violation of their own canon is chilling. The jailing of Americans for insulting Muhammad. The laundry list of violations that you of the left damned Bush for but support Obama on, warantless wiretaps, domestic spying, etc.

I dislike Obama because he is a tyrant who is engaged in the destruction of constitutional governance.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

Erand7899 said:


> You are the country's racist underbelly.



Truthmatters is the fecal matter stuck to the country's anal orifice.


----------



## Spoonman (Mar 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Mitt created jobs. we can't have any of that.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

bodecea said:


> Catholics are being FORCED to use birth control now?  Rhythm didn't work?



The Catholic Church is FORCED to provide birth control and abortificants, as you well know, Shortbus.


----------



## Redfish (Mar 14, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...



nope, can't have job creation because some evil businessman might make an evil profit.   profit is evil,  every business should just work to break even and if they make a profit they should give it to the govt for the common good.  

thats what the marxist assholes running our govt today believe.   they should all be jailed for treason.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > So basically you still have all those rights,
> ...



HAR HAR HAR...I guess you hate the supreme court and Bush too then...Or did you blow you wad all on Obama.  Surpreme Court says its ok and your response is "screw them...I know better than them!" lol

Look skippy...I know you're probably like 12 and thinks Obama is the only Pres in history to have questionable things on his resume but he's not.  He's nowhere near a tyrant and until you use the right words and stop with the Drama queen act no one can or will take you serious.

Your 2nd amendment is fine.  You would say: But Obama WANTS too...

Freedom of speech is fine.  You would say: But I heard this one guy had this happen...

Religion is fine...no one is forcing anyone to use birth control...btw if you want to believe that is "religious persecution"...I wish that someone who actually went thru religious persecution was around to smack you for using the term all willy nilly


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> HAR HAR HAR...I guess you hate the supreme court and Bush too then...Or did you blow you wad all on Obama.



"Hate" is the domain of you Khmer Rouge democrats.

Your shameful part manipulates you based on emotion. Like the lower animals, democrats lack the higher cognitive skills required for reason or rationality. democrats are controlled by emotions, particularly the strong emotions like fear, hate, and adoration. The party rulers train the drones to hate white people, the "rich" (defined as small business owners and those with incomes between $100 and $300K - George Soros and Matt Damon are not "rich.") The part trains the drones to fear liberty, a free man who speaks ideas in opposition to the party on Fox is to be feared and must be silenced. The party trains the drones to adore Obama in the cult of personality surrounding the drones in their adoration of their little tin god.

Bush was a pile of shit, he spent like a drunken monkey and pushed for open borders, while expanding entitlements beyond belief. (Medicare Part D)



> Surpreme Court says its ok and your response is "screw them...I know better than them!" lol



The spurious logic used by Roberts, that Fascist care is a "tax,"  in direct contradiction to what your little tin god declared, defies credulity.



> Look skippy...I know you're probably like 12 and thinks Obama is the only Pres in history to have questionable things on his resume but he's not.  He's nowhere near a tyrant and until you use the right words and stop with the Drama queen act no one can or will take you serious.



I think you have an IQ of about 12, and are naught but the product of conditioned responses.



> Your 2nd amendment is fine.  You would say: But Obama WANTS too...



The revocation of 2nd amendment rights is not complete. Yet your shameful party is currently working to revoke this, along with all civil rights, as we speak.

{The Democratic-led Senate Judiciary Committee approved the bill on a 10-8 vote after rejecting a series of Republican amendments aimed at exempting victims of sexual abuse, people living along the Southwest border and others from the prohibition. The GOP proposals were also defeated along party lines.

*President Barack Obama made an assault weapons ban part of the gun curbs he proposed in January*, a month after a shooter with an assault rifle killed 20 first-graders and six educators at a school in Newtown, Conn. An assault weapons ban became law in 1994, but Congress failed to renew it before it expired in 2004.}

Senate panel approves assault weapons ban

Revocation of civil rights is "Job #1" with the Khmer Rouge democrats.



> Freedom of speech is fine.  You would say: But I heard this one guy had this happen...



Not "one guy," sparky. But the lynch-pin in a fiasco of corruption and malfeasance by Obama. Where Obama dishonestly blamed a video for an Al Qaeda attack, then jailed the man who made it, lest the political fallout from contradiction be had.

It was a "Pol Pot" moment for your god.



> Religion is fine...no one is forcing anyone to use birth control...btw if you want to believe that is "religious persecution"...I wish that someone who actually went thru religious persecution was around to smack you for using the term all willy nilly



Irrelevant. Forcing the Catholic Church to violate the tenets of their faith and provide birth control and abortion inducing drugs is pissing all over the 1st amendment - which is the M.O. of the tyrannical Obama administration.

All the democrats want to do, is end all of the rights outlined in the Constitution and Amendments therein. You don't understand why we object...


----------



## GeoLaureate8 (Mar 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.



Ted Cruz, Tim Scott, Benjamin Carson, Herman Cain, and Allen West don't like Obama because he's black? Liberals are stupid as he'll if they actually believe that.



.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

GeoLaureate8 said:


> Ted Cruz, Tim Scott, Benjamin Carson, Herman Cain, and Allen West don't like Obama because he's black? Liberals are stupid as he'll if they actually believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Let's just leave it at "leftists are stupid as hell...."


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > HAR HAR HAR...I guess you hate the supreme court and Bush too then...Or did you blow you wad all on Obama.
> ...



I'm sorry...I didnt know you were crazy...Carry on


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Mar 14, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Racist


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

ClosedCaption said:


> I'm sorry...I didnt know you were crazy...Carry on


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 14, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> Racist





Go get your treat now..


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party is angry, because they can not, and never will, win any significant elections, thus relagating themselves to the roll as "spoilers" for the republican party. Don't think that us democrats are not grateful!
> ...



Too bad. That would divide the Right even futher than it is now!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 14, 2013)

Erand7899 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party is angry, because they can not, and never will, win any significant elections, thus relagating themselves to the roll as "spoilers" for the republican party. Don't think that us democrats are not grateful!
> ...



So, in your math book, one must subtract, in order to add.....

OoooKAY!

I am courious, though. If the Tea Party people did not vote for the Republicans, who got their votes instead? I'm pretty sure that there were not enough votes cast for all candidates other than R and D add up to didely squat. In short, by moving the Republicans to the Right, you are not adding any more votes, but are subtracting the Republican moderates.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 14, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Matter of fact, Obamacare is based on what Mittens did in MA, and it worked there, so why won't it work for the whole nation?



Hi ABS: There is a HUGE difference Constitutionally between federal jurisdiction and state's rights.

for example, states are able to implement laws that touch on religious issues provided it represents the public (from marriage laws, to the death penalty, and the issue of health care and prochoice/prolife views that are affected by the funding and policies). because the people can vote and represent their views on a state level, that is the proper venue for making such policies, not the federal level where people don't have as direct representation and the states may have diverse conditions that the federal govt cannot legislate for the whole nation. The immigration policies pose a problem because it is federal jurisdiction, but certain states have more security issues and costs than others (like CA, TX, NM, AZ FL).

it is where the state laws are challenged constitutionally that the federal govt may overrule a law as unconstitutional (as with Roe v Wade where "due process" was violated for women at risk of being penalized for abortion without considering the mitigating circumstances.)

however, this does not give federal govt license to make laws FOR states in areas such as health care or marriage that involve religious beliefs that cannot be regulated by fed govt.

if people/states AGREE to pass a law for the whole nation, instead of localizing state by state, then it is possible to represent that through Congress and pass federal laws for all.
(ex: Code of Ethics for Govt Service, public law 96-303 was passed unanimously in 1980
as an example of good laws that everyone can agree should be enforced globally)

but clearly with the ACA, there was division by party and this bill did not represent the interests of the nation and of the states which contest it. It does not meet the constitutional standards of federal govt not interfering with states and with religious matters, such as the preference of people to only fund pro-choice or pro-life services and policies, or the issue of spiritual healing which cannot be regulated or legislated by govt, the exemptions based on narrow definitions that discriminate by religion where the federal govt is basically regulating whether people are required to pay or not based on meeting religious requirements.

there are major conflicts with this bill, and it should have been decided by states.
the most I think the federal govt could have ruled is that no person or party can charge their medical costs to other taxpayers or parties who don't consent to pay for that.
but as for HOW people or states set up health care to be paid for willingly, and without denying equal protection to people who should all have access to a group or system that meets THEIR standards of health care and social and financial responsibility, federal govt is not in a position to DICTATE how this is to be done.

So that is where I agree that the jurisdiction belongs to the states, and if people cannot agree per state, then it should be done by PARTY so people can represent their own financial political and religious interests and fund those policies not impose on other views.

It should be kept out of federal govt whose only role should have been to protect people from either imposing on others of different views, or denying access to a group or system that would have been able to support care for those constituents. But you can't force people to pay for insurance into a group if they don't consent to that system; there are other ways to set up health care and this should be left to people, states, businesses, nonprofits or parties to organize and not try to legislate, regulate or dictate through federal govt.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 14, 2013)

GeoLaureate8 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.
> ...



Don't forget to leave out and completely ignore
* Dr. Cornell West, outspoken African American advocate for civil rights,
who criticized Obama for swearing in on MLK's Bible and spending 6 billion on re-election
while constituents are still suffering economic setbacks without any relief or solutions
* Coalition of African-American Pastors who denounced Obama's push for gay marriage

and as for "white" people:
* Obama's cousin Dr. Milton Wolf who has spoken out against the ACA as a failed
approach to health care reform, including the fact it doesn't create more health care
providers for the increase in people accessing insurance. so please pretend this guy and his professional opinion as a doctor doesn't exist, unless you plan to argue this man is racist  against his own family by marriage, that's fine.
* Ted Nugent who credits his career to Black legends in music, while criticizing Democrats
including Obama for pushing policies that keep Blacks in poverty depending on govt welfare.
* John Cusack who has come out in opposition to Obama selling out the Democrat principles for politics

be sure to paint all these people with the same broad "racist" brush

Oh, and I'm Asian American, working 3 jobs to fix the damage to a national historic African American church community in Houston, destroyed under Democrat administrations sold out to politics as usual.  So you can count me as racist also for appealing to fellow Democrats to help restore Constitutional protections, including the right to assemble and petition that was censored by abuse of govt resources to evict and demolish the plans of residents to save national history.

Constitutionalism doesn't count as a valid argument, so go ahead and blame it on racism.
Never mind the Black Democrat leaders who sold out their own constituents to get elected.
that doesn't quite fit the picture you are painting, so just crop that part out!


----------



## Zarius (Mar 14, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



And who in your mind is getting this stuff? Be honest. Who does a tea party member think of when they think of entitlements?


----------



## Zarius (Mar 14, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party is angry, because they can not, and never will, win any significant elections, thus relagating themselves to the roll as "spoilers" for the republican party. Don't think that us democrats are not grateful!
> ...



Bullshit they dont!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDeNBsD8iRc]David Duke Speaks to the Tea Party - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Zarius (Mar 14, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Black tea members are fools. They will see soon enough that it was all about President Obama and nothing else. When they are standing alone with signs about taxes and freedom they will know. When will that be? 2017. January.


----------



## rdean (Mar 14, 2013)

We just don't like him????  Number one?


----------



## Zarius (Mar 14, 2013)

Erand7899 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party is angry, because they can not, and never will, win any significant elections, thus relagating themselves to the roll as "spoilers" for the republican party. Don't think that us democrats are not grateful!
> ...



You see this GOP. Get rid of the ones like this^^^^^^you might stand a chance.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 14, 2013)

rdean said:


> We just don't like him????  Number one?



no its because he is black.....pay attention Dean.....you should know this.....christ you are the head cheerleader on this.....your head still clogged?....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 14, 2013)

aaronleland said:


> My favorite part of the article:
> 
> _An overwhelming majority of Tea Party supporters, 84 percent, say the views of the Tea Party movement reflect the views of most Americans. *But Americans overall disagree: Just 25 percent say the Tea Party movement reflects their beliefs*, while 36 percent say it does not._



Remarkable. 

They are indeed just republicans, cut off from reality in the same bubble of denial and fantasy.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow the Op linked a B.S. story from 2010 and dusted off their race card not impressed.


----------



## rdean (Mar 15, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > We just don't like him????  Number one?
> ...



If you are sick of people calling you a racist because they are constantly calling you a racist, then you might actually be a racist and are only sick of being called what you are.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 16, 2013)

rdean said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Yanno......................CPAC had a session on this....................



> The tea-party sponsored a panel called Trump The Race Card: Are You Sick And Tired Of Being Called A Racist When You Know Youre Not One?
> 
> The short answer was provided by this panel, which was run by KCarl Smith, an African American father and grandfather who started the ConservativeMESSENGER in 2009 and who has appeared on the 700 Club and the Huckabee Show. He is a dynamic speaker. The following are highlights from the panel, which I suspect is on video somewhere already, because it is hard to convey in words alone.
> 
> ...



How Not To Sound Racist: The most awkward CPAC panel ever


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 16, 2013)

rdean said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


the only people that said i was a racist is you and your left nut Lakota just because i disagreed with an Obama policy.....i guess to you two that means you are against the man because he is black......heaven forbid you disagree with one of his policies.....
ok.....so now when are you going to stop mentioning skin color like you do in 90% of your posts?....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 16, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



so ABS.....your not going to answer what i asked you a while back?......are you going to ignore that question like Dean and LaKota did?....you make a statement answer a question when asked.....you did call many a racist here......granted i am sure there are many who are,but there are many who are not.....


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 17, 2013)

Zarius said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



I though TED CRUZ was clearly a Tea Party candidate.

And as for who is receiving the handouts,
I do credit MILTON WOLF for pointing out that both
the Occupy and Tea Party needed to unite against the political cronyism.

The Occupy and left-wing tend to blame large corporations for corporate welfare.
The rightwing tends to focus on overreliance on social welfare by the poor.

Instead of pitting the rich against the poor, and blaming people based on "class"
the issue should be going after teh WRONGDOERS who are defrauding the system
either the rich criminals or the poor criminals, but not just blame all the rich or all the poor.
Go after the wrongdoers who cost taxpayers money, and require restitution to pay back the debts to the public from THOSE people RESPONSIBLE if they want to maintain their rights to citizenship.

Also, this whole business of blaming political differences on RACE,
this reminds me how Black slaves were kept dividing and fighting among themselves
by pitting the favored "house negroes" (many being mixed black and white as children of the property owners, so their skin could also be lighter) against the "field negroes" who didn't receive the same privileges.

it seems more and more clear that pointing blame on the rich upper class,
especially to divide and alienate the Black conservative Republicans from
the liberal Democrat approach to govt managed health care and welfare,
is more of the same political division scapegoating the "house negroes"
where the people cannot unite and help each other overcome class division.

The solutions I have seen to breaking the poverty cycle do come from
microlending and business training, with more experienced successful established
business leaders helping with mentorship and training for those who want to work
their way up out of poverty or middle class into management and ownership experience.

So dividing these poeple by class is only hurting both sides,
making it impossible for the people in poverty to get help to work their way up into
independence, and it hurts the upper class by keeping the system of
depending on handouts instead of teaching independence.

We need to work together, especially the Black community that has been suffering
too long with this same genocidal division and oppression between
"house negroes" and "field negroes" keeping EVERYONE enslaved to bad politics and govt.

So sad that we keep perpetuating this class division,
where people are paying the price on all sides.

No one can really afford these problems to continue.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 17, 2013)

Maybe it simply means they just don't like him.
I don't like him..politically anyway.I'm sure if he wasn't president and he was just a guy in a sports bar
or at dinner he would be a fun guy to hang out with.

Maybe race really doesn't have anything to do with it.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 17, 2013)

Libs need to make it about race because that's a hot button nuclear powered war club they can use 
to beat up the opposition.There can't be any opposition to Obama because he is perfect so the only reason people can possibly disagree with him is because he's black.


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 17, 2013)

Only half are racists, but more than that are brain washed...."The GOP style O-care is fascist and Marxist" Pure RW drivel, for superdupes only. Having background checks 90% favor is destroying the 2nd amendment? A joke. Making secular businesses run nominally by Catholics give all their insured a choice on birth control (that saves EVERYONE money and costs NOTHING) ends freedom of religion? Absolute IDIOCY, change the channel and get some medication....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 17, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> Only half are racists, but more than that are brain washed...."The GOP style O-care is fascist and Marxist" Pure RW drivel, for superdupes only. Having background checks 90% favor is destroying the 2nd amendment? A joke. Making secular businesses run nominally by Catholics give all their insured a choice on birth control (that saves EVERYONE money and costs NOTHING) ends freedom of religion? Absolute IDIOCY, change the channel and get some medication....



Frankie.....do you think you are "brainwashed?"......and if you say no.....my question then becomes....why do i only see you question what Republicans do or say,but never Democrats?...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 19, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> Frankie.....do you think you are "brainwashed?"......and if you say no.....my question then becomes....why do i only see you question what Republicans do or say,but never Democrats?...



Well because, "Republicans BAD, democrats GOOD, Bahhh, bahhhh, bahhhhhhh."


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 20, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



By the way..............did you see the tape from CPAC where a BLACK MAN was giving a talk on this very subject and said that an escaped slave had written to his former master telling him that he forgave him for everything he'd done, and then some white asshole in the audience stands up and says "for what, providing them food and shelter, that's what needs to be forgiven"?

If crap like that happens during a talk about if your party is racist or not, I'd be willing to say that there's at least a few running around.

BTW..................what was the question again?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 20, 2013)

> How Not To Sound Racist: The most awkward CPAC panel ever



Telling that TPM members need instruction on this. 

Of course, not being a racist is the best and easiest way to not sound like a racist.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 20, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



post 98......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 20, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Telling that TPM members need instruction on this.
> 
> Of course, not being a racist is the best and easiest way to not sound like a racist.



There is nothing that will keep you Khmer Rouge democrats from being racists.

The New Improved democrat Klan - now hating Whites!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 20, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Yes, it IS okay to be against his policies and what he'd like to do.

However..............if you introduced or supported those policies a couple of years back, and now because Obama says they're a good idea as well, you suddenly turn your back on something that your own party introduced or supported, it could be looked at as racism.

Because...............if you supported something and then dropped it just because the other side agreed with you, questions are going to be raised.

There...............I answered your question.


----------



## Zarius (Mar 20, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Very simple.

Obama is an Idiot

Obama is a ghetto goon.

You tell me which one is the one that tea party members like best?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 20, 2013)

Zarius said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



You keep posting racist bullshit like this and you wonder why you get negged.

BTW..................I still owe you one.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 20, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



thank you......i was called a bigot by 2 of our illustrious posters here because i happened to say i disagreed with one of his policies......and of course they never answered the same question i asked you.....they just kept on ignoring me.....and kept on calling anyone else who had the gall to disagree with the President a racist.....i think you can tell who is being bigoted just by the way they "disagree".... except these two jerks....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 20, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



this is an example of the kind of poster i am talking about.....you answer like this.....you know the poster doesn't like Obama because of his color,not his policies.....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 21, 2013)

Harry Dresden said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



Actually, the reason I owe him one is because he neg repped me, and I want to make it fair.

If you neg rep me, I neg rep you........................I don't care how stupid you are, but if you're stupid enough to neg me, I neg you.

And yeah...................I still owe them a neg rep, even though they're in the red balloon stage........................


----------



## Zarius (Mar 21, 2013)

ABikerSailor said:


> Zarius said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



The only racism is coming from tea party members who call Obama ghetto goon and other names like that. I guess it went over your head. BTW I don't care about neg rep.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 21, 2013)

Zarius said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



talking to the wrong guy.....its not me you are quoting.....and i never negged you....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Mar 21, 2013)

Zarius said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Zarius said:
> ...



the quote thing has messed up.....it tells me you quoted me.....i click on it and it has ABS's quote here.....


----------



## LoudMcCloud (Mar 22, 2013)

... then uses the kids from Sandy Hook to gain stricter gun control laws.  He is gonna try and disarm as many veterans as possible.  The troops are starting to wake up.


----------



## Zarius (Mar 22, 2013)

LoudMcCloud said:


> ... then uses the kids from Sandy Hook to gain stricter gun control laws.  He is gonna try and disarm as many veterans as possible.  The troops are starting to wake up.



And so are the rest us. Waking up to rightwing hate and bigotry and realizing it has held this Country back and needs to go. The troops? I'm sure the President has military support.


----------



## 007 (Mar 22, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > *The main reason they don't like him, is  because there's a black man in the White House.*
> ...


----------

